# Normen-Verweise in harmonisierten Normen --> automatisch mit harmonisiert?



## daniel80 (5 Februar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

Bsp. EN ISO 12100 - Literaturhinweise - ISO 7000

Die 7000'er Norm bezieht sich auf graphische Symbole / Piktogramme zur Kennzeichnung von Gefahrenstellen usw.

Im Amtsblatt der EU wird auf eine Norm bzgl. Piktogramme nirgends eingegangen. 

Aus diesem Beispiel heraus eine generelle Frage: Wie sind Normen zu behandeln, die in harmonisierten Normen referenziert werden, wie hier, als Literaturverweis? Sind diese Normen automatisch mit harmonisiert, oder in irgend einer Form als "anerkannt" / Stand der Technik usw. akzeptiert? 

Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß referenzierte (nicht harmonisierte) Normen einen anderen Stellenwert besitzen, als solche, die man aus dem Äther der Normenlandschaft irgendwo her bezogen hat.


----------



## daniel80 (5 Februar 2019)

Anderes Beispiel: Normen für Zweihandschaltungen: 
- Im Amtsblatt angegebene, harmonisierte Norm: EN 574
- In ISO 12100 (Kap. 3.28.4) referenzierte Norm: ISO 13851 (noch nicht mal mit Präfix "EN")

Sind diese beiden Normen für die Konformitätsvermutung als gleichwertig zu betrachten?


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (6 Februar 2019)

Es sind nur Normen, die im Amtsblatt der EU veröffentlicht sind, harmonisiert und lösen somit die Konformitätsvermutung aus. 
Somit lösen andere Normen eben keine Konformitätsvermutung aus, können aber natürlich genauso herangezogen werden, sofern sie einem bei der Anwendung helfen.


----------



## Safety (6 Februar 2019)

Was sagt der Guide dazu?
  „Wenn auf eine Norm oder einen Teil einer Norm durch einen normativen Verweis in einer europäischen harmonisierten Norm verwiesen wird, werden die Spezifikationen der Norm oder des Normenteils, auf die / den verwiesen wird, zu einem Teil der harmonisierten Norm und deren Anwendung begründet die Konformitätsvermutung mit den grundlegenden Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen, die hiermit abgedeckt werden. Dies gilt selbst dann, wenn die Norm, auf die verwiesen wird, nicht mehr in Kraft ist (es sei denn, die Fundstelle wurde in Folge eines förmlichen Einwands aus dem ABl. gestrichen – siehe § 121: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 10). Andererseits löst die Anwendung der aktuellen Version der Norm, auf die verweisen wird, ebenfalls die Konformitätsvermutung mit den betreffenden grundlegenden Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen aus, sofern deren Fundstelle im Amtsblatt veröffentlicht worden ist.“
  Weiterhin muss man wissen warum manchmal eine Datumsangabe hinter einer Norm steht und manchmal nicht.
  Norm ohne Datumsangabe bedeutet es ist die neuste Norm anzuwenden.
  Norm mit Datumsangabe bedeutet es kann weiterhin diese Norm zur Anwendung kommen.
  Damit sollte klar sein was die Rechtslage ist. Ob das Sinnhaft ist, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## daniel80 (6 Februar 2019)

Dieser Guide? 
https://www.ce-richtlinien.eu/alles.../Leitfaden_Maschinenrichtlinie_2006_42_EG.pdf

Was genau ist ein "normativer Verweis"? Die Normenreferenzen in Normen selbst kann ja vielfältig sein - beispielsweise durch Angabe in den Literaturverweisen..


----------



## Safety (6 Februar 2019)

Kapitel 2 Normative Verweisungen, das steht doch in der Typ-C Norm weiterhin können Veweisungen im normativen Inhalt der Norm aufgeführt sein.
Bitte lese doch mal den Guide


----------



## daniel80 (6 Februar 2019)

Kannst du mir bitte die Seite ìm Guide nennen, auf die du dich beziehst?


----------



## daniel80 (6 Februar 2019)

Folgende "Kategorien" an referenzierten Normen am Beispiel der ISO 12100 habe ich herausfinden können:
- Kap. 2 - Normative Verweisungen (hier aufgeführt: IEC 60204)
- Normen-Verweise im laufenden Text
- Normen-Verweise im Literaturverzeichnis am Ende

Welche dieser Kategorien löst zusätzlich eine Konformitätsvermutung aus, wenn sie nicht im Amtsblatt veröffentlicht wurden? 

Und, falls die Konformitätsvermutung auf eine der genannten Kategorien nicht zutrifft: Werden diese Normen anderweitig betrachtet, zB als anerkannten Stand der Technik, grundlegende Sicherheitsprinzipien o.ä.? Meines Erachtens nach sollte es bei der Verwendung von Normen für eine RB noch weitere Unterscheidungen geben, als "nicht-harmonisiert" und "harmonisiert". Da ja auch nicht-harmonisierte in der Norm ISO 12100 aufgelistet werden (zB ISO 7000), kann man ja davon ausgehen, daß sich die Schreiber der ISO 12100 dabei irgendetwas gedacht haben, als sie auf die Norm verwiesen haben...


----------



## formulator (18 Februar 2020)

Hallo,

der Hinweis von Safety ist schon mal ein richtiger Schritt: 





> Was sagt der Guide dazu?
> „Wenn auf eine Norm oder einen Teil einer Norm durch einen normativen Verweis in einer europäischen harmonisierten Norm verwiesen wird, werden die Spezifikationen der Norm oder des Normenteils, auf die / den verwiesen wird, zu einem Teil der harmonisierten Norm und deren Anwendung begründet die Konformitätsvermutung mit den grundlegenden Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen, die hiermit abgedeckt werden. Dies gilt selbst dann, wenn die Norm, auf die verwiesen wird, nicht mehr in Kraft ist (es sei denn, die Fundstelle wurde in Folge eines förmlichen Einwands aus dem ABl. gestrichen – siehe § 121: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 10). Andererseits löst die Anwendung der aktuellen Version der Norm, auf die verweisen wird, ebenfalls die Konformitätsvermutung mit den betreffenden grundlegenden Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen aus, sofern deren Fundstelle im Amtsblatt veröffentlicht worden ist.“



Jetzt habe ich jedoch auch einen Hinweis in der CEN/CENELEC Geschäftsordnung Teil 3 "Regeln für den Aufbau und die Abfassung von CEN und CENELEC Publikationen" im Abschnitt 15 auf Seite 45 gefunden, wo es heißt 
_"Der Abschnitt „Normative Verweisungen“ enthält, für Informationszwecke, eine Aufzählung der Dokumente, die im Text in solcher Weise zitiert werden, dass einige Teile davon oder ihr gesamter Inhalt Anforderungen des vorliegenden Dokuments darstellen.
Informationen zur Anwendbarkeit dieser Verweisungen sind nicht im Abschnitt „Normative Verweisungen“ zu finden, sondern an den Stellen im Dokument, wo sie zitiert werden."_

Und weiter:
_"Der Abschnitt „Normative Verweisungen“ ist ein informatives Element.
Die Aufzählung der Verweisungen wird als Erleichterung für den Anwender angegeben, der dann die Stellen, an denen sie im Dokument zitiert sind, nachschlagen kann, um zu verstehen und zu bewerten, wie sie anzuwenden sind."_

Im Zusammenhang mit dem Leitfaden zur Anwendung der Maschinenrichtlinie ergibt sich für mich also folgendes Bild: Die im Abschnitt 2 "Normative Verweisungen" aufgeführten Normen dienen als Hilfestellung die genutzt werden kann, um einen einzelnen Sachverhalt im normativen Text weiter hinten besser zu verstehen. Das beudeutet nicht automatisch, dass die gesamte Norm, auf die in "Normative Verweisungen" hingewiesen wird, quasi durch die Hintertür anzuwenden ist.

Oder wie seht ihr das?

Grüße
formulator


----------

